# Any Paleo or Paleoish members here?



## rmscustom (May 21, 2014)

Wondering if there is any Paleo or Paleoish (I say ish because that's what I'd consider myself cause I eat 85-90% Paleo) members on here that would want to give a brief outline of their diet.
I'm especially interested in day before big ride meals, pre ride meals, during ride snacks and drinks and post ride snacks/meals.
Thanks


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I am...or was. All last year I was about 90% primal/Paleo. It was great. I lost 80 pounds and my riding improved all year. Now I'm more vegetarian/fruitarian but I still eat some meat/eggs/dairy. No reason for the change...it just kinda fits my mood at the moment.

I'm not sure about outlining my diet...I didn't really have a set diet. I just ate a lot of meat/eggs, plenty of vegetables, and probably too much fruit and dairy. I love fruit and I tend to eat a lot of plain yogurt. I avoided, still do, grains and processed stuff like flour and pasta and bread. I eat limited rice and potatoes. 

My pre-ride are usually fruit based...lots of sugar to really fill those glycogen stores. On the bike I've been playing around with Tailwind Nutrition drinks and they seem to work well. Before that, even being Paleo-ish, I'd still use gels/blocks as needed or something like fig newtons or homemade rice cakes.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I've been more "ish" than full-on Paleo for about 15 months now (my doctor suggested it). My wife and I used AdvoCare products before and I haven't given them up for Paleo. So I do drink Advocare Spark energy drinks before and their post workout recovery shakes after some rides. Plus I usually carry Advocare Rehydrate gels in my Camelbak. Tough enough to make a big dietary change at age 45, and there are some things I haven't given up.

Overall, lots of red meat, fish & chicken. Never have been able to do straight fresh veggies much, but at least I do eat more now than ever. Occasional plain avocados, carrots for snacks, and for some reason I'm on a Brussel sprout kick lately. Prolly eat way too many fresh fruits though. I may have 3-6 eggs per week at most, which is considerably more than I averaged before the diet change. No more wheat flour... Almond, coconut and tapioca flour, with occasional use of flaxseed for baking or "breaded" recipes. 

No dairy (except for my Starbucks weakness). 99% almond milk now. I used to eat yogurt quite a bit, but no more. Eat a lot of almonds & pistachios for snacks. Not sure how Paleo pistachios are. I tend to eat bananas a lot before riding... I suppose mostly for potassium and to help avoid cramps. I seem to cramp a lot less nowadays but not sure how much is dietary and how much is that I'm just in better physical shape now. I don't have much time for longer rides, but when I do I'll sometimes take some almonds, raisins or other dried fruit. Tried dried figs but couldn't acquire a taste for them. For longer morning rides, I'll typically have a couple eggs, along with a banana or two. Not very good at carb intake before rides, buts since my usual rides are only between 8-16 miles, it hasn't really affected me yet.


----------



## RideMX104 (Jun 11, 2008)

my Paleo-ish diet it basically the removal of:

Processed oils (vege, soy, corn etc.) 
Bread (accept on occasion)
fatty grain fed meats
Corn
most legumes

Adding and increased portions of:

Grass fed/Organic red meat, wild caught fish, lean grain fed meat
grass fed dairy (Butter, full fat yogurt)
Green Leafy veggies
Most other veggie
Sweet potatoes (eaten mostly pre and post training)
Coconut oil, Almonds, Macadamia nuts, avocato (omega 3 fats)

and also use Fish oil, Probiotic, and melatonin supplements. 

A pre long ride or race meal will be about 500 cal. with about 
30 grams protein 2-3 Eggs and some whey protein Isolate.
Sweet potato pre cooked and reheated in the pan next to the eggs. and some fruit like raisins or something depending on whats in season. 

During the ride I try to ingest about 200 cal an hour and 30 oz of liquid and I use cytomax (with some added sodium), Lara Bars, raisins, sometimes beef jerky and the occasional gel if I got some free or something. 

Post meal if I am at home would be something like:

Immediate recovery carb shake with either chocolate powder, fruit, water or almond milk/regular milk and glutamine. 

Then a regular meal within the hour with Meat/Fish or Bird, Avocado/olive oil/butter, and Sweet potato/white rice or fruit. 

I have three small kids and getting too strict is hard around my house is hard so I do what I can and what I can afford! It seems to be working out for me energy wise, body mass wise and my recovery has improved after hard efforts as well.


----------



## CharlieDog (Apr 3, 2008)

Same here about 90% paleo. Pre - ride is usually meat and eggs with sweet potato or paleo almond flour pancakes with fruit. Post ride is chocolate milk or protein shake followed by a meal after an hour or so. Paleo has greatly improved my body composition but I have found that I need a decent amount of paleo carbs or my energy gets too low. I ride 2-3 times a week for an hour or two and lift/crossfit another 2-3 days a week. Snacks while riding are larabars or clif builder bars (not paleo but not to bad). Cool to hear what other paleo types eat as I am always looking for new ideas.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

how do you palieo guys fuel big rides, ie 6 hour rides? My wife forced the paleo on me, but I found not enough energy for long rides.


----------



## RideMX104 (Jun 11, 2008)

figure out your needs in detail (how many calories/carbs, protein, fats per hour) and make sure your putting that in your body. Fueling paleo on a ride is easy with a carb/electrolite drink and dried fruit, nuts, bars etc.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I saw the word carb. For me, I would rather eat the carbs, than drink the carbs, and that was the problem for me, not enough complex carbs.


----------



## rmscustom (May 21, 2014)

I eat lots of sweet potatoes. I feel I have to work a really physical job and still have energy to ride 2 hours 3x a week.

I also make some "energy" bars for during the ride.
1 cup nuts (usually 1/2 cup almonds and 1/2 cup sunflower seeds
1 cup dried dates
1 cup dried apricots 
1/2 cup dark chocolate
Put into a food processor, press onto parchment paper after it turns into a ball and refrigerate.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

tim208 said:


> how do you palieo guys fuel big rides, ie 6 hour rides? My wife forced the paleo on me, but I found not enough energy for long rides.


I eat a lot of fruit the day before (everyday actually) and I use Tailwind Nutrition on the bike. I'll usually take a Lara bar or two with me incase I need something to eat as well.


----------

